# Train shakes the house...should I worry?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I worked in a house that was 40' away from two LIRR tracks for 6 months. When the two express trains would pass simultaneously at rush hour the water would dance in the pool.
The house was built in 1927 and is still standing.
Ron


----------

